# Clouds...



## Frequency (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Compaq (Jul 3, 2012)

what?


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 27, 2012)

??? I came here to see some clouds... what gives?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2012)

Clouds are white and fluffy, with this background almost invisible!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah. I must have missed them then.


----------

